# High latency for World of Warcraft



## BDK1994 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I purchased a new computer in late March of 2009 (Dell Inspiron 530). About a month ago I started nocticing that my latency was running high, so I contacted comcast to see if there was an issue on their side. They checked and came back to say everything is fine. Since that time, I have replaced my modem and router (pc is wired to the router), contacted Blizzard and had a pc guy come over to my house to see if he could correct the problem. So far I still have issues with latency which makes the game unplayable. I use Avast! as my AV and have had no problems in the past. I did take my router out of the equation for a bit but still had the high latency. If anyone else has had these issues and resolved them or can give me a fresh idea to try I would really appreciate it. FYI, I don't know a lot when it comes to computers so please keep that in mind when replying. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

This is without a doubt a problem on Comcast's end. There have been multiple threads running in the tech support section of the wow forums for months on end. I had the same problem when I used Comcast and have since switched to Verizon Fios. I would suggest running a trace route and posting it here and in the WOW tech support forums.
Trace route instructions. 
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=20628


----------



## BDK1994 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey thanks for replying to my problem. I completed a tracert about week or so ago and sent it to a tech with Blizzard and they stated it looked fine. I also had Comcast send a ping to my pc and they said it came back fine. They told me it would be a waste of money to have a tech come out and look at my connections to make sure everything was ok. I just wanted to let you know what I have been told so far. Blizzard has not really been helpful as they keep refering me to there online support which I have went through twice. Anyway here is a copy of a tracert that I just ran:

racing route to us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [12.129.224.115]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1 
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 10 ms 9 ms 20 ms te-8-4-ur01.deerwood.fl.jacksvil.comcast.net [68.86.171.209] 
4 9 ms 9 ms 8 ms te-7-1-ar01.southsiderdc.fl.jacksvil.comcast.net [68.86.168.29] 
5 18 ms 15 ms 14 ms te-0-2-0-6-ar03.pompanobeach.fl.pompano.comcast.net [68.86.164.25] 
6 18 ms 16 ms 19 ms pos-0-7-0-0-ar03.northdade.fl.pompano.comcast.net [68.86.164.5] 
7 17 ms 16 ms 16 ms pos-0-3-0-0-cr01.miami.fl.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.91.221] 
8 35 ms 32 ms 31 ms pos-2-3-0-0-cr01.atlanta.ga.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.193] 
9 52 ms 60 ms 68 ms pos-1-15-0-0-cr01.dallas.tx.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.149] 
10 64 ms 71 ms 54 ms Vlan549.icore2.DTX-Dallas.as6453.net [206.82.142.5] 
11 64 ms 66 ms 53 ms Vlan6.icore1.DTX-Dallas.as6453.net [209.58.47.13] 
12 57 ms 53 ms 69 ms 192.205.35.57 
13 86 ms 85 ms 105 ms cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.138.106] 
14 86 ms 104 ms 86 ms cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.28.178] 
15 93 ms 85 ms 86 ms gar5.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.129.25] 
16 214 ms 200 ms 299 ms 12.122.255.74 
17 102 ms 85 ms 88 ms mdf001c7613r0003-gig-10-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.242] 
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

Sorry for the long reply. Is there any chance that something may be locked on my pc or blocking my connection (other than a firewall). Also I have noticed that from time to time when I am online trying to visit websites I get an error message stating that the page cannot be displayed. But when I run the diagnosis it comes back fine and I have to hit the refresh page. Again sorry for the long reply and any information would help would be awesome!


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

What is your average latency, and what is it at when you say it's unplayable? I average 92 myself, and know people who play between 100-300 without to much problems. I know this is obvious but your not downloading anything when your playing WOW correct? Also check Window's Defender and make sure it's not interrupting your connection. 
This {17 102 ms 85 ms 88 ms mdf001c7613r0003-gig-10-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.242]}
is the same place many people have had issues. I can almost promise you the first Comcast person you speak to will not be helpful or do anything to resolve this issue. I would recommend escalating the issue as high as you can. Lastly but probably should be first is to disable your addons and test one by one. There are so many addons that will destroy your latency. Especially Quest Helper!


----------



## BDK1994 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Chris, 

I don't download anything when I go to play WoW, if I am, I either stop or let if finish before playing. Also, I am not familiar with Window's Defender so how do I get to it and what should I do? As for Comcast I have spent an entire night on the phone with them before so what would you suggest I tell them specifically to get the issue fixed. 

As of the addons I disabled all of them from the character select menu (plus I still use WoW matrix not sure if that matters or not. Blizzard said no), so should I delete them one at a time from WM or is there another way to disable them?

Again thanks for your help on this issue.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok,, from your login screen you can disable all your addons. I recommended doing it one by one so you can possibly pinpoint the specific addon causing the issue. As you said you dont download anything while your playing, downloading isnt neccesarily the issue. It's seeding or uploading material that will cause high latency. So any file sharing should be avoided while playing. If you want to configure your windows defender/firewall......Start menu/type ,, windows defender/ select it.... I am well protected myself with firefox, noscript, WOT, etc , I disable mine, so if your using Internet Explorer I would NOT recommend disabling it.


----------



## BDK1994 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok I installed firfox, noscropt and WOT, (anything else I should get?) but I am not sure how to disable windows defender. I followed your directions and selected it but didn't see an option to disable. What do I do next? Also, I will start going through my addons.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's how to turn off Window's Defender
http://www.vista4beginners.com/How-to-disable-Windows-Defender

Disabling it caused my Frame rate to go way up.. Now for the latency make sure Windows Firewall is set correctly

/type in windows firewall at the start menu
/Click Change Settings
/Go to exceptions
/Scroll to the bottom and make sure WOW is checked, if not check it and click Apply.
The likely-hood of it being either of the two is small but it doesn't hurt to check. If I were betting I would say it's Comcast seeing as there is thread after thread from their customer's saying they have the same problem. Make sure and post your traceroute in the WOW tech support forums.


----------

